# 1911 Harley Davidson



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 2, 2021)

Saw this bike at high county Harley Davidson today. Looked like original paint. I don't know if the wide white 28 inch tires were original/period correct but they sure looked good. Had an amazing Troxel saddle. The blue Panhead was cool, but the 48 knucklehead was awesome! I was surprised that this one had a dropstand.... such a heavy bike.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Nov 2, 2021)

The white button tires are correct thru 1914.  Coker sells reproduction tires.


----------

